

Ask HN: Generic startup software - tschellenbach

What do you guys use in terms of bank account, book keeping software, expense tracking etc?<p>I couldn&#x27;t find a good list of recommendations..
======
smt88
I just use a local bank. Banks generally all suck to the same degree.

FreshBooks is a popular accounting and invoicing solution, and it deserves its
popularity. You may want to check out IFTTT/Zapier integrations to make it
work best for you.

Don't worry about these things too much until you have some revenue. Keep your
receipts of course, but setting up all the intricate trappings of a company is
pointless until you're actually operating.

~~~
tschellenbach
Well I find that having the right stack saves a ton of time. I'm on my second
startup now, the first one was in The Netherlands. Having the right
integrations between bank and accounting software saves a ton of time. I just
don't have a clue about what software to use for a US based company.

